
Drop ACID and Think About Data - The end of good old RDBS? - wingi
http://highscalability.com/drop-acid-and-think-about-data
======
AlisdairO
'the end of RDBS' is a gross overstatement. ACID and RDBMSs are a combination
that is ideal for the _vast_ majority of applications. You get flexible query
and excellent data security, and the scaling issues associated with ACID only
become significant when you're working on truly huge amounts of information.

BASE is more appropriate for eBay or Amazon, but your average startup is
better off with a mature, easy to code for ACID solution.

